# Undiscovered Mod...Maybe



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

So between bimmerfest and Roadfly I've never read about this mod ever being undertaken. 

What's the mod??? How about making the passenger seat into a memory passenger seat. 

I went to lunch with a coworker the other day and she's like 4'11" so she moved my passenger seat up and in and totally changed the position of the seat as it was previosly and it got me thinking...Wouldn't it be cool to push a button and bring the seat back to a normal position.

The way I'm thinking, theoretically all the parts are available and it would be something cool to do. 

Besideds, Mercedes makes a memory seat for their cars. :dunno: 

Any takers?


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

Didn't comfort seats have passenger seat memory? They do on the E60.. not sure about the E39.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

I have the comfort seats and I don't have a memory for the passenger side.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Lomag said:


> Didn't comfort seats have passenger seat memory? They do on the E60.. not sure about the E39.


My comfort seats don't have pass memory. It should be a do-able mod, as right hand drive cars can have memory seats on that side.... I don't carry enough different passengers to make it worthwhile for me though.
Mike


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Do you lay awake at night dreaming this $hit up?? 

Chris

P.S. I only act this way 'cause I didn't think of it FIRST!!!:bawling:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Do you lay awake at night dreaming this $hit up??
> 
> Chris
> 
> P.S. I only act this way 'cause I didn't think of it FIRST!!!:bawling:


I had a passenger in my 540i/6 who is 6"9" tall on Wednesday. Then Thursday, I took a 5'6" woman to lunch and she practically fell into the passenger seat which was all the way back and tilted at about 45 degrees! We actually discussed how it would be nice for the passenger side to have seat memory.

Interesting that the BMW Z8 doesn't even have memory seats for the DRIVER. 
:dunno:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I had a passenger in my 540i/6 who is 6"9" tall on Wednesday. Then Thursday, I took a 5'6" woman to lunch and she practically fell into the passenger seat which was all the way back and tilted at about 45 degrees! We actually discussed how it would be nice for the passenger side to have seat memory.
> 
> Interesting that the BMW Z8 doesn't even have memory seats for the DRIVER.
> :dunno:


:rofl: I was about to ask: "How tall is he today?" :lmao:

Hey, I have a Z8 showing up at my place for some CDV massaging on Saturday morning. I *might* even be able to take it for a spin! :yikes:

Chris


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> :rofl: I was about to ask: "How tall is he today?" :lmao:
> 
> Hey, I have a Z8 showing up at my place for some CDV massaging on Saturday morning. I *might* even be able to take it for a spin! :yikes:


Are you going to take a gander at the location of the tranny mounts on that thing? I believe he might be interested in getting them swapped as well. He was asking me some questions about it.

I presume you are supplying him with the modified CDV?

Hey, have you noticed that CDVs manufactured recently don't have the spring inside them any more? All the CDVs that have shown up here from Pacific BMW in the last several months have been made without springs. They rattle when you shake them. They changed the design but not the part number or any of the stampings on the top of the valve.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> Are you going to take a gander at the location of the tranny mounts on that thing? I believe he might be interested in getting them swapped as well. He was asking me some questions about it.
> 
> I presume you are supplying him with the modified CDV?
> 
> Hey, have you noticed that CDVs manufactured recently don't have the spring inside them any more? All the CDVs that have shown up here from Pacific BMW in the last several months have been made without springs. They rattle when you shake them. They changed the design but not the part number or any of the stampings on the top of the valve.


The guy you referred to me didn't even own a Z8 at the time and his plan to purchase one apparently fell through. I have a different guy coming Saturday but he says you did supply him with a gutted CDV.

Since I don't get new CDVs, I wasn't aware of the change. Interesting...I wonder why.

Chris


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Do you lay awake at night dreaming this $hit up??
> 
> Chris
> 
> P.S. I only act this way 'cause I didn't think of it FIRST!!!:bawling:


Chris, look at the time of my post - 11:01PM. Apparently I do lay awake at night dreaming this shit up :tsk:

I've got another sleepless night ahead of me so who knows what I'll think of next. Lumbar Support for the sport seats??? :dunno:

I had a Miata several years ago and they had a lumbar mod that was basically an air bladder with one of those blood pressure hand pumps. The bladder went in between the seat frame and seat back. They cost like $20 each. It was the best mod you can do on that car for long trips.

Since BMW was nice enough to exclude the lumbar support from the sport seats (and thereby preventing them from being perfect) I wonder if there would be a way to do something like that on the 5er. :dunno:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

shabbaman said:


> Chris, look at the time of my post - 11:01PM. Apparently I do lay awake at night dreaming this shit up :tsk:
> 
> I've got another sleepless night ahead of me so who knows what I'll think of next. Lumbar Support for the sport seats??? :dunno:
> 
> ...


:rofl: I hate the Sport Seats....I wouldn't last more than a couple of hours....the 16-way comforts are awesome and the ability to adjust that lumbar make taking 4200 mile trips all that more fun! My wife and I visited Yellowstone last summer and had several stop in-between and ended up in Denver. I average 30 mpg and was doing 85 through most of Wyoming on the way to Denver. What an awesome car for a road trip...just awesome.

You would need to study/know how the lumbar is done on the 16-way Comforts before you can determine what to do on the Sport Seats. You should look into putting that $20 bladder into your 5er.

Chris


----------

